# Playing trills....



## trojan-rabbit

Is there anyway I can speed up how I play trills?

Just tips in general 

When I say Jon Nakamatsu play the Rach 3, I saw how many there were, and how fast he played them, often with 3 & 4 th fingers...


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

trojan rabbit said:


> When I say Jon Nakamatsu play the Rach 3, I saw how many there were, and how fast he played them, often with 3 & 4 th fingers...


Those are the most comfortable trills, and your thumb is free to play some melodies. Also, 4-5 trills will set fingers 1-2 free to play something at the same time, but that needs a lot of additional practice.

How to play them fast? Exercise a lot. Ever seen that *1-2 trill + melody* at the end of the Waldstein?


----------



## trojan-rabbit

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> Those are the most comfortable trills, and your thumb is free to play some melodies. Also, 4-5 trills will set fingers 1-2 free to play something at the same time, but that needs a lot of additional practice.
> 
> *1-2 trill + melody*


Ouch....

I have trouble getting 2 and 3 fast ;p


----------



## BuddhaBandit

4/5 trills are near impossible for me. I often use 2/3 trills with a melody in the left hand when improvising, as it helps to build tension and drama. That Waldstein trill is almost ridiculous


----------



## trojan-rabbit

Is there a recording on youtube of it?


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

BuddhaBandit said:


> 4/5 trills are near impossible for me.


You just need to practice. A bunch of etudes from Cramer's set are a very good way to gain flexibility for trills (like the Nº 9, 10, 11 and 12 from the Bülow edition).



BuddhaBandit said:


> I often use 2/3 trills with a melody in the left hand when improvising, as it helps to build tension and drama.


Try this:
the tempo is 3/4
play quavers with fingers 4 and 3 (F and E respectively) (so... six quavers per measure)
when playing the first quaver of each bar play C with the thumb.

It's an easy exercise.

If you can extend your thumb a bit, I say you should try to play the trill with 4-3 and, at the same time, the Dies Irae tune with your thumb.



BuddhaBandit said:


> That Waldstein trill is almost ridiculous


Not as much as the octaved scales/glissando.


----------



## trojan-rabbit

So, is there any advice out there other than Ysaye's?

Thanks


----------

